# Critter Nation Single Unit



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

About to order the critter nation single unit with the stand - good choice? bad choice? All I have to do is press "send" and it will be shipped! 
Thoughts?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome choice. How many Rats do you have? I have 3, and am planning on getting a 4th soon. I'm ordering the Double unit because It looks A LOT more spacious. If you have 2 Rats I'm sure the single unit will be enough though. My friend has the single unit for her 2 rats.  It's so easy to clean because the doors open right up like a wardrobe.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Hit send!!!


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

I have two beautiful girls - I hit send! It should be on its way in the next few days - should I let them settle in a little longer, or is it ok to move them to their new home as soon as I get it? (I just brought the girls home on Friday)


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I say the sooner the better.. Fix up the cage and put them in it as soon as you get it


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks for all the advice ... I can't wait until it arrrriiivvvesss! 
There little noses are going to be sniffing all over the place!


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

*Jealous* lol


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

I just got the call that it has arrrrrived! 
I can't wait to get home and put it together 
woo hoo


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you get it put together? Was it a pain in the butt (mine was, but worth it )?
Are there going to be pictures?


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

Not yet - it's at my parents house since they live in a condo and have a concierge to sign for everything, I just get things shipped there! I'll probably pick it up tomorrow and have a go at putting it together!! I will definitely post pictures once I get it all up and running 

Eeep I'm so excited!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a hint, borrow a rubber mallet from someone. Sometimes panels will be bent ever so slightly and need a smack with the mallet to fit into place.


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

They absolutely LOVE it! I'm having SOOOOO much fun just watching them run amok! it's hilarious haha it's about 3 times the size of their other cage (at least) so my girls are in heaven! 

Thanks for all the advice = )


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

PICTURES! Your girls are so lucky! WAS it a pain in thy butt to set up?


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

I can't upload them at work - but I'll attach some when I get home tonight! 
I'm going to be honest - it wasn't HORRIBLE, but it wasn't easy either - I did NOT have a rubber mallet, if I did it would have been MUCH easier - I was using my own weight and a full wine bottle (which was RISKY business let me tell you haha). 

I managed to put it all together by myself - as a 5"5, 115lb girl who is not very blessed in the muscle department - in less than 2 hours. I have a few scrapes and scratches as war wounds. It was WELL worth it - the girls are so happy haha


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures!

P.S. Did you still want me to make you a signature? I PM'd you about it but not sure if you saw it


----------

